# Nothin Matters in the pond of mexico



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, we have been blessed with unreal weather the past few days! Less than 1 ft and no current for a change. I have run trips the past 3 days and while Thursday was one of my worst ones as a professional ( no pictures from that one), the fish turned on pretty good yesterday and today. The grouper bite is steady and the jacks are hungry. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wham bam! Awesome fish.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn I think I tweaked my back looking at the AJs in the third pic...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome boards Capt. Jake. Studs for sure.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

sweet!
What was the weight of the biggest one in the third pic?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

both of the big ones were in the mid 70's


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work Capt!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Jake That's what I would call a jack beat down. Get out the Bengay boys and take a rest.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Jake!...& Coach...

those are some big AJ's & groupa...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice hauls Jake!!! Way to get after them


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's an impressive haul for sure!


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 11, 2014)

Wham bam! Awesome fish.


----------

